# Where to next for Bobby Lashley?



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was wondering what peoples opinions of Bobby Lashley will be if he beats Bob Sapp and also where do you think he will go from here? I think it will be time for him to take another step up in competition and sign with one of the bigger organizations. Thoughts?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Strikeforce or Affliction*

I think that if Lashley wins against Bob Sapp, he should either go to Strikeforce or Affliction! With Affliction cutting Arlovski and Strikeforce growing, both promotions coule really use him. If he doesn't go with one of those promotions, I would suggest going to Japan and fight in DREAM or Sengoku as both promotions also have viable competition and a win against Sapp would put him on the radar out there. He really should've stopped beating around the bush a long time ago cause all his wins so far have been against chicken scratch!


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

I think his best bet is to go to Strikeforce. I don't see Affliction lasting past this 3rd payperview honestly  and if it did that'll be awesome but I still think Strikeforce should pick him up because I think Lashley could be what Kimbo was to EliteXC as in their poster boy.

I'm not saying they're gonna falsy hype Lashley up and put him against cans like Kimbo but they'll use Lashley's name like EliteXC did to Kimbo to gain viewers and fans. I'm all for Lashley being the poster boy for an up and coming company.

As for the UFC it would be cool to see him there but I would much rather have Lashley in Strikeforce so he can help them grow rather than go to the UFC or Affliction which might not even stay around after their 3rd event


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

i think that is Lashley can beat Sapp quickly and decisively then we should have the powers that be make a Lashley vs. Rogers fight. i would love to see who moves on with their career.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

I forgot to mention but I read somewheres that if Lashley lost he would probably continue his professional wrestling career (with TNA wrestling). He's appeared on a few episodes of TNA but he hasn't wrestled yet. I'm not sure if he loses to Bob Sapp if he'll continue MMA or not.. but wrestling is still in his blood he said in this interview:

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/TNA_News_1/article_32800.shtml


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lashley loss*

Even if he does loose I still think he should continue MMA. After all Lesnar lost in his UFC debut and look where he is right now! If he sticks with it then he can come back. A loss to Sapp won't end his MMA career!


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

If Lashley loses to Sapp, he should go to DREAM and fight Minowaman!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dream*

Well he could still go to DREAM, but now he should probably face Cro Cop!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I would think that the UFC would be interested in bringing him in now, I wonder if Lashley would rather fight Fedor or Lesnar?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lesnar or Fedor*

Well that's a choice he is going to have to make! If he wants to face the UFC champ in Lesnar than that is his choice! If he wants to face the best man in the world in Fedor then he can go for it (probably be a freakshow similar to his fight with Hong Man Choi though)!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

The should put him on TUF on opposite teams as Kimbo. Would help ratings even more I think.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think eveyone has a really skewed view of were Lashley should be based on Lesnar's freakish evolution as a fighter. Lashley hasnt been training that long and even he knows he isnt ready to fight guys like Lesnar or Fedor, Lashley is evolving at a natural pace and should continue to slowly face better and better competition, he might be ready for a couple entry level fights in the UFC but he definatly isnt ready for elite level competition, cut the guy some slack people.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> The should put him on TUF on opposite teams as Kimbo. Would help ratings even more I think.



TUF is into its third or fourth week of recording at this point.

I wouldn't mind seeing Lashley make his bones in Japan.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would like to see Lashley get into a stand up war with someone. I just cant imagine someone with arms that are so large and muscular being able to throw very hard after one or two rounds with lots of striking exchanges.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

f-ck is bob sapp a terrible fighter. like i dont get why he is so bad


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Better competition*

Well like I've been saying, Lashley should go to either Affliction, Strikeforce, Sengoku, or DREAM next! Or yeah some entry level fights with UFC would do him some good as well! The fact is that up to this point he has been fighting chicken stratch and should look to expand his competition to someone who can actually challenge him which none of his opponents have been able to do until now!


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

He's still scared to get hit... (at least i think) but strikeforce or dream would be great for him!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*In Strikeforce*

He would be good in Strikeforce! Can you see him against Brett Rogers?


----------

